# Styrofoam and aquarium safe paint.



## Rixosus (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi everyone. I'm going to need an aquarium safe paint which does not melt styrofoam. Also doesn't crack in water and is secure etc. Or another way to paint the styrofoam. Thanks!


----------



## lakenvelderin (Mar 31, 2019)

This paint is advertised as fish safe, but I would be very cautious about painting anything in an aquarium. I also don't know if that paint would melt styrofoam or not.

If it's very important for you to paint it, rather than get non-styrofoam decorations, I would try painting it with something advertised as fish safe, then leaving it for several days to fully cure.

If it smells weird, appears to be out-gassing, or melts the styrofoam, then you're far better off decorating with fish-safe plastic, driftwood, rocks, and plants.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 19, 2019)

There's a product here in Australia called Crommelin which is a non-toxic clear sealant used for water proofing concrete ponds.

In the past I've used acrylic paint to paint the styrofoam then applied several layers of Crommelin.


----------

